# Jigsaw Table build. 💪



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

hi all,

Last friday i build myself a simple jigsaw table. The reason why i build it is because i want to make some christmas gifts for family. 

It's not that difficult to do and it only took me about 30 minutes to make it. ( stain dry time not counted )

i hope you like this video. please let me know! The christmas gifts will be on youtube at the end of this week. ( Please subscribe 😜👌 )





 )


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, you asked whether or not we liked the video and to let you know, so here goes nothing......

To be completely honest, I thought the video was a little long, considering the complexity of the project. Other than that, I thought it was well put together and the picture quality was good. I'm not really a fan of music in tutorial videos but that's just my personal style and preference.

As for the project.....sadly, projects like this make me cringe as I worry about the safety of it all. There were a couple times in the video where your test cut wood jumped rather abruptly from the table top. This is caused by the fact that you are using the saw upside down and the jig saw cuts on the down stroke. I would seriously have concerns about control with that sort of jumping. The exposure of the blade is a little troublesome as well. I understand why you did what you did, but I would seriously consider a new design that would allow the blade to cut in its proper orientation and also provide a little more protection for the user.

I'm not being mean here, just some constructive criticism that's all.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I did something similar many years ago before I owned a band saw. I mounted the jig saw on a plate that bolted to the underside of a wing table on my table saw. I had the same issues with use that Kenbo described. I used the setup for one project, but I still have it in the shop even though I soon bought a band saw.


----------



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks Kembo for your honest reply! You are correct about the safety of the jumping plywood. I do have to say that i had one hand on the jigsaw handle and with the other hand on the small pieces of ply. Also the jigsawblade was to rough for this work. I changed it afterwards with a switch so that i can work with two hands. And i use a finer blade now. No jumping anymore.


----------

